# Dr. Z 29 Zoll nicht mit 100mm Gabel sonder 120mm



## NeoRC (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

das Dr. Z 29 Zoll Fully gefällt mir sehr gut.
Nur die 100mm Gabel kommt meinen Touren Ansatz nicht ganz entgegen.
Ist es möglich eine 120mm Gabel einzubauen?
Oder wird dadurch die Geometrie zu stark beeinträchtigt?

Gruß und Danke
NeorC


----------



## rene_gade81 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde einfach nur sagen, das bike wird ein bissl träger dadurch, was man aber in mein augen nich spüren sollte ?! 

Habe auch vor mein jabba wood mit mit ner talas zu fahren und ausser rose, haben div. läden/händler etc. von fox nix dagegen gesagt. zumal das 2012 JW auch mit 130 schon ausgeliefert wird !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo NeoRC,

wir würden dir nicht empfehlen die Gabel zu wechseln, da die Geometrie optimal auf eine 100mm Gabel abgestimmt ist. Ein Austausch würde auch eine Veränderung der Fahreigenschaften zur Folge haben.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team



NeoRC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Dr. Z 29 Zoll Fully gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Nur die 100mm Gabel kommt meinen Touren Ansatz nicht ganz entgegen.
> ...


----------



## Erbse73 (21. Januar 2013)

Dann wäre das http://salsacycles.com/bikes/horsethiefevtl. was für dich......


----------



## altamann (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo NeoRC
Fahre das DrZ. nun schon über ein Jahr. Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein ideales Tourenbike.
Habe das Dr. aber auch schon mit einer Tallas gesehen. Der Besitzer war nicht unzufrieden damit.
Je nach Tour spiele ich etwas mit dem "Sag", reicht mir völlig aus.
Gruß Altamann


----------

